
Ask HN: Cross platform alternatives to Google Inbox client? - fredley
While migrating away from gmail servers is one matter, the main thing keeping me on Google&#x27;s service is Inbox. It&#x27;s quite simply revolutionised the way I deal with my mail, and I can&#x27;t really come to terms with using a traditional mail client again.<p>If I were to switch to some IMAP-providing alternative to gmail servers, is there a frontend product I can use that gives me an Inbox-like experience on the frontend? My requirements are:<p>* Bundling of newsletters with no notifications, pinning
* Snoozing
* Undo send (delayed sending)
* Good search
* Cross platform<p>Nice to have:<p>* Open source
* Notification sync
* Attachment preview
======
rexpi0
I think Postbox ([https://www.postbox-inc.com](https://www.postbox-inc.com))
has all of the features that you’re looking for; Mailspring
([https://getmailspring.com](https://getmailspring.com)) has most.

